# How Long it takes for External Check



## jamshedpk84 (Jun 18, 2011)

I applied for immigration "On Shore" in March 2010, case officer was assigned in June. I inquired in December 2010 and was told that they are having external check.
I inquire again after 6 month and was told again that external check is in progress.

This was the reply from CO
"your application is undergoing external checking and the timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances."

Originally I am from Pakistan and currently in Australia. I went back to my country only once for 15 days in the last 4 and half years.
All my friends who applied along me after finishing studies here in Australia got PR within 6 month but mine is pending for more than a Year.

Can anyone tell me how long it would take for external check?
Can I approach someone in this Regard?
Is the the delay from Australian agencies or from my Home Country?
How long it took for others with similar issues?
Will it delay my case if I go to my country to visit Family?
Can I inquire again & again from My CO?


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, 

There are no time frame for external checks (which is carried out by third parties), also the applications are dealt on queue basis (the processing department). 

"How long it took for others with similar issues?" ---------- varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances.

I would be better if you wait for the visa, if you check the departments priority processing information page, you can see that they have certain time frame fixed to finish processing of the pending cases. I think for pre-1 July 2010 it was December 2011.

So you can wait till this time before visiting back. 
In short, Don't let your circumstances change, it will add delay to your application; especially visiting.

If you can't wait for feedback, a good idea is to call the office, giving them details of your previous correspondence. Ask the operator if you can talk to the case officer and ask details from him. 
As its been more than six months no problem contacting them. 


A few questions for you:
Can you tell where in Australia do you live?, from where you did your masters, and what do you do now, and prospects you see...?

cheers,


----------



## jamshedpk84 (Jun 18, 2011)

*I would be better if you wait for the visa, if you check the departments priority processing information page, you can see that they have certain time frame fixed to finish processing of the pending cases. I think for pre-1 July 2010 it was December 2011.*

_[immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm]Client Service Charter[/url]

Applications lodged before 1 July 2010: finalised by 1 July 2011.

Actually according to that the case should be finalized till July 1, 2011._
================

*A few questions for you:
Can you tell where in Australia do you live?, from where you did your masters, and what do you do now, and prospects you see...?*

Living in Sydney, currently on TR that would expire in October. Did two masters from UWS, occupation is engineer and also working as engineer for the past 1 year in Engineering firm.
I applied for 886, sponsored from very close relative. Should I again apply for 885 on the basis of 1 year experience?





F1-CUF said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are no time frame for external checks (which is carried out by third parties), also the applications are dealt on queue basis (the processing department).
> 
> ...


----------



## FrozenDessert (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Jamshed,

I think you should wait for July 1 and if you don't hear from them try calling them to get an update on your case. You can explain on the phone that the client service charter says the cases should be finalized by July 1. Since you are already in Australia, I suppose calling wouldn't be a big hassle? Do keep us updated!!!


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Call your case officer, and ask the status. 
Its really a terrible experience calling them, waiting for 30-40 min for the operator to respond while you listen to the audio. I tried 3 times, and the fourth time which was 15-20 min wait got the chance to talk. 
They are available from 9am - 4pm mon-fri; except on wednesday which is 9am - 1pm.

You should wait for 1st July then, many people are getting grants responses these days as seen on the forums.


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi..

I think you should wait.

I am also Dec-2009 applicant and my grant is also pending due to external checks.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

External checks cannot be sped up usually because they are done by ASIO, not DIAC...


----------



## Alex2011 (Sep 6, 2011)

*External Check-PR*

Hi

I applied for Skilled Immigration Permanant Residency Visa (Subclass 886-State Sponsership) on April 2008. I studied advancd diploma of hospitality management(commercial cookery). and my occupation is cook.

My new CO emailed 5 months and request me to provide DIAC with new police and health check.

I contact DIAC last month and my CO advised me that he is waiting for the outcome of external check.

how long does external check take to be finalised? surely it should not take 3.5 years.
I do appreciate it if anyone has got any feedback or comment, it is really stressfull situation.

Thanks



F1-CUF said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are no time frame for external checks (which is carried out by third parties), also the applications are dealt on queue basis (the processing department).
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Alex2011 said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for Skilled Immigration Permanant Residency Visa (Subclass 886-State Sponsership) on April 2008. I studied advancd diploma of hospitality management(commercial cookery). and my occupation is cook.
> 
> ...


If you have NEVER visited a high risk country and have a clean criminal record, it shouldn't take too long. Unfortunately, no one can give you any timeframe for it...


----------



## Alex2011 (Sep 6, 2011)

Is there any mechanisem to speed up the third party (external check) processing time? is there any timeframe that this so called external agency need to meet in order to respond to DIAC enquiry? does it have any range? if it does not have any timeframe how come DIAC define and allocate processing time for each sublass?

I applied for subclass 886 on April 2008 and my application is pending due to external check


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Alex2011 said:


> Is there any mechanisem to speed up the third party (external check) processing time? is there any timeframe that this so called external agency need to meet in order to respond to DIAC enquiry? does it have any range? if it does not have any timeframe how come DIAC define and allocate processing time for each sublass?
> 
> I applied for subclass 886 on April 2008 and my application is pending due to external check


There are MANY variables here. You did apply in April 2008 but when exactly did your case get sent for external checks? Also, there were periods in the middle when ALL processing on certain GSM applications was stopped (not certain if 886 is included in these).

But to answer your original question, there is NO WAY (at least no way that I know of) to speed up these checks. DIAC provides timeframes depending on the country of applicant. So, for example, some Indian applicants have been told their security checks will come back in 3 months. Pakistani applicants are usually told they need to wait for 'many months' or 'indefinitely'. And regarding timeline, DIAC says it hopes to clear 75% of the applications within the timelines it publishes. It is under NO OBLIGATION to clear more than that.

The most you could do is launch a complaint with IGIS here: Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security Hope this helps!!!


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi friends, 

Just wanna share one update about one of my friend from HR country (Pak). He applied on 26 March 2010 for VE175, Co Assigned July 2010, External check refered in Aug 2010, Now his CO replied him All external check complete Please submit Medical so that i can proceed for Pre grant letter.

Some hope for HR country people . . . .


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

I wonder why ,even for onshore applicants external checks are that lengthy!!!


----------



## Alex2011 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi
Thank you for your help and support,


I called DIAC this morning, they advised me that they are still waiting for the outcome of externa check and there is nothing they can do till the external check result come out.

They did not give me the date of sending my application to ASIS its their policies and they can not reveal it, it is a very frustraing and stressful situation and I am totally reluctant.

I lodged complaint to AGIS online last week 


I applied for Skilled Immigration PR subclass 886 in April 2008, state of victoria sponsered me, my occupation was cook, back then it was in demand list, 

Is there anything I can do speed up the process? maybe get a recommendation letter from politicians?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

Alex2011 said:


> Hi
> Thank you for your help and support,
> 
> 
> ...


There are only two types of people who can help you:

1. Someone with the power to look into ASIO matters and prevail upon them to expedite your case.

2. A lawyer who can find some section of the law that says what is happening to you is wrong.

For 1 above, try thinking like this: Who on this earth can prevail upon the CIA to expedite matters? Well, the ASIO is Australia's equivalent of the CIA  Honestly, if you had that kind of contacts, you wouldn't be in this predicament right now 

You could try your luck with 2 above, but it will probably be a rather costly path and honestly if you could expedite by launching a law suite, everyone would be launching a law suite!!!

Remember that reaching out to minister Chris Bowens will give you no advantage since this case is with the ASIO and he doesn't have the power to arbitrate. Hope this helps!!!


----------

